

Ask HN:How do you avoid being a cog? - ekm2

Can certain programming languages doom you to being a tool?What kind of education can you undertake to be truly independent ?
======
dibarra
No language has a doom sentence on it- they're just tools. There's some
languages that are definately more often found in certain "cog-ish" code
production companies, which might be what you're referring to.

The best thing you can do for yourself is get familiar with most languages out
there, and build a sense of generalism about yourself. If you're comfortable
with learning new things, and have a portfolio to back it up, you can have
enough options to avoid companies that places you in a "cog" position (If
that's what you're looking for.)

------
WalterSear
The kind of programming language that stops you learning new programming
languages will condemn you to being a tool.

The eduation you undertake to be truly independent is one you take part in
every day for the rest of your life.

